# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  خواندن زیست کنکور برای 30 درصد

## EhsanD

*سلام دوستان من میخواستم تو این دو ماه باقی مونده بتونم زیست رو 30 درصد بزنم یا حتی کمتر 
میشه معرفی کنید که کدوم فصلا رو بخونم ؟ از چه کتابایی استفاده کنم و چجوری بخونم؟و چیکار کنم؟*

----------


## zahra.97

سلام .کتاب درسی خودمون سال چهارم همه فصل هارو بجز 3و4و5 و6و7 و فصل های 6و5و4و7 دوم روبخون از سوم هم همه را بجز فصل های 5و6و7و8.


> *سلام دوستان من میخواستم تو این دو ماه باقی مونده بتونم زیست رو 30 درصد بزنم یا حتی کمتر 
> میشه معرفی کنید که کدوم فصلا رو بخونم ؟ از چه کتابایی استفاده کنم و چجوری بخونم؟و چیکار کنم؟*

----------


## EhsanD

*ببخشید برای شیمی اگر بخوام همین حدود بزنم باید کدوم ها رو بخونم؟*

----------


## zahra.97

شیمی دوم .اگه تونستی هم فصل 1و2 پیش .همین!


> *ببخشید برای شیمی اگر بخوام همین حدود بزنم باید کدوم ها رو بخونم؟*

----------


## yasi20

برای شیمی کل شیمی دوم و پیش یک و سومم فصل یک و دو سوم
به نظر من سوالای الکتروشیمی هم خیلی خوبه اگه وقت کردید اونم بخونید

----------


## EhsanD

*بنظرتون میرسم این حجم مطالب رو تا کنکور تموم کنم اخه کل شیمی دو و کمی از سوم خیلی زیاده؟زیست هم همینطور*

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط EhsanD


بنظرتون میرسم این حجم مطالب رو تا کنکور تموم کنم اخه کل شیمی دو و کمی از سوم خیلی زیاده؟زیست هم همینطور


کسی که بهت میگه زیست رو این فصلا رو بخون یعنی اصلا بلد نیست راهنمایی کنه.*

----------


## پریسان1375

ببین اصلا چیا رو تا حالاخوندی؟؟اگه چیزی خوندی که بعلاوه اینا کن پیش دو و چار فصل اول سوم و فصل  4و6و7دوم..دوستم بااینا 24درصد زد پارسال

----------


## پریسان1375

> *
> کسی که بهت میگه زیست رو این فصلا رو بخون یعنی اصلا بلد نیست راهنمایی کنه.*


شما میگین باید چی بخونه؟؟

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط پریسان1375


شما میگین باید چی بخونه؟؟


من میگم دوره این گذشته که بشه با خوندن چند فصل زیستو خوند و فهمید و نمره آورد
الان همه سوال ترکیبیه. باید یه اطلاعی از همه فصول داشت*

----------


## پریسان1375

> *
> من میگم دوره این گذشته که بشه با خوندن چند فصل زیستو خوند و فهمید و نمره آورد
> الان همه سوال ترکیبیه. باید یه اطلاعی از همه فصول داشت*


درسته ولی وقتی وقت کم باشه میشه یه چیزایی خوند واسه بیست سی درصد  یکی از بچه های کلاس خودمون فقط سه فصل اخر زیست پیش رو خوند با چار فصل اول سوم پارسال 20درصد زد ..یکی دیگم که بالا گفتم

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط پریسان1375


درسته ولی وقتی وقت کم باشه میشه یه چیزایی خوند واسه بیست سی درصد  یکی از بچه های کلاس خودمون فقط سه فصل اخر زیست پیش رو خوند با چار فصل اول سوم پارسال 20درصد زد ..یکی دیگم که بالا گفتم


درسته ولی باید یه پیش زمینه باشه اونوق میتونی بعضی جا ها رو برجسته تر کنی*

----------


## INFERNAL

طرف کل کتاب رو خونده بود 20 زد :Yahoo (21): 
یا اصن نباید حذف کنی یا اگه میخوای ام باید کل فصول مشترک رو حذف کنی
مثل کل گیاهیا یا کل ژنتیکا

----------


## konkur100

> درسته ولی وقتی وقت کم باشه میشه یه چیزایی خوند واسه بیست سی درصد  یکی از بچه های کلاس خودمون فقط سه فصل اخر زیست پیش رو خوند با چار فصل اول سوم پارسال 20درصد زد ..یکی دیگم که بالا گفتم


ببخشید اینو واقعا جدی گفتین یا برای روحیه بود ؟؟؟ اخه میگن زیست رو باید ترکیبی خوند

----------


## konkur100

> *
> من میگم دوره این گذشته که بشه با خوندن چند فصل زیستو خوند و فهمید و نمره آورد
> الان همه سوال ترکیبیه. باید یه اطلاعی از همه فصول داشت*


نخیر دوست عزیز . خود کانون یه فایلی داده که میگه از 50 تا سوال شاید فقط بین 15 تا 22 تا سوال ترکیبی باشن .

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط konkur100


نخیر دوست عزیز . خود کانون یه فایلی داده که میگه از 50 تا سوال شاید فقط بین 15 تا 22 تا سوال ترکیبی باشن .


تا ترکیبی رو چی بدونی*

----------


## hanjera

حالا تضعیف روحیه نباشع :
من خودم از دی ماه تا الان میخونم برای درصد 40 - 45  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## armin313

اشتباه اشتباه اشتباه.گذشت زمانی که میگفتن برو شیمی 2 بخون یا برو پیش 1 بخون.دوستان گل مگه میشه شیمی که انقدر تلفیقی شده رو گفت فقط برو شیمی 2 بخون.واقعا نمیفهمم چجوری این حرفو میزنین.چجوری میگین این فصلای زیست رو بخون برو.شما واقعا کنکور رو میشناسین؟؟؟؟
من هیچوقت نمیگم نمیشه بر عکس میشه اما با روش صحیح.
کسی که میخواد 50 بزنه حداقل باید 80 تا 90 درصد مطالب رو بخونه تا 40 تا 50 بزنه نه اینکه 50 درصد مطالب رو بخونه بره 50 بزنه.یکم واقع بین باشید.
دوست گلم دیگه نمیشه گفت این فصلا رو بخون برو چون سوالا تلفیقیه یه گزینه مال شیمی 2 یکیش مال شیمی 3 .
با خداوند همه چیز ممکن است...

----------


## پریسان1375

> ببخشید اینو واقعا جدی گفتین یا برای روحیه بود ؟؟؟ اخه میگن زیست رو باید ترکیبی خوند


نه بابا چه روحیه ای دوست صمیمیه خب پارسال بخدا همینا رو خوند

----------


## پریسان1375

ولی من نه میشناسم شماهارو نه اینکه لازمه دروغ بگم..اخه چقد دیگه میخوان ترکیبی بدن از50تاسوال؟؟یعنی بعد چهار سال درس خوندن نمیتونین 10تا سوال از پنجاه ا دربیارین؟؟سه فصل اخر پیش دانشگاهی فک کنم به تناهیی 15_20درصده..فصل هشت پیش هم 5-6ا سوال میاد فک کن....البته دقیق نمیدونما...ولی راحت میشه اورد بالا تا سی درصد ولی بالاترش رو نمیشه البته چرا اگه کل دوماهو فقطط زیست بخونی شاید بشه ولی درصد سی هم قابل قبوله..حالااگه اصرار دارین نیشه خب نمیشه دیگه چیکار میشه کرد شاید درست میگین

----------


## arnika

ببين سال 94 همه فصلاش - بجز مسائل ژنتيك جمعيت و گياهي ف 8- 14 سوال مستقيم اومده بود توكنكور...
بنظرم رو زيست پيش و ف 6 دوم مسلط شي واس درصد 20 كافي باشه...

----------

